# 7. Harzer Mountainbike Event!



## chris29 (27. Januar 2006)

Hallo MTBler!
Der 7. Harzer MTB- Event findet am 27.& 28. Mai 2006 statt.
Neben einen neuem Veranstaltungsgelände bieten wir Euch dieses Mal eine längere Marathonrunde von 35 Km mit 908 Hm! Diese kann wahlweise 1,2 oder 3 mal absolviert werden, die neue Streckenführung geht zu 50% über die alte Strecke.
Ebenfalls neu sind die CC und Kidscup Strecke, CC: ca.6,9 Km/189 Hm/ Runde (5x zu fahren) Kidscup:3 Km/66 Hm/ Runde (bis zu 4x zu fahren)
Die CC-Rennen finden wie immer Samstags statt und der MA am Sonntag. Zeitnahme und Ergebnissservice übernimmt wieder die Fa. SportIdent.
Was dieses Mal wegfällt ist die abendliche "Party" es wird aber Musik und Unterhaltung geben, ebenfalls ist für das leibliche Wohl gesorgt. Ferner wird es 2-3 Streckenbesichtigungen geben.
Ansonsten wird einiges anders laufen als in den Jahren zuvor. Durch die neue Kooperation mit dem Mountainbike Park Harz (Volksbankarena) wird das Rahmenprogramm um einiges verbessert mit großer Bühne, Livemusik und vielen Animationen für die Zuschauer und vor allem für Kinder.

Wir hoffen natürlich das wieder viele Teilnehmer den Weg nach Altenau finden und wir die 600er Marke knacken!
Unter www.mountainbike.harz.de werdet Ihr ab Februar 2006 auf dem Laufenden gehalten und könnt euch online anmelden.
Viele Grüße und happy Trails
Christian

PS: Streckenpläne findet Ihr vorerst in meiner Galerie, ab nächste woche als PDF auch uf unserer Homepage www.mountainbike.harz.de


----------



## Vogel (27. Januar 2006)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## GT-Sassy (27. Januar 2006)

Na da sehen wir uns ja am 28. Bin Dabei!!!!


----------



## sharpe (27. Januar 2006)

dann sage ich doch für Balou63 und mich samt weiblichen Anhang auch zu


----------



## Leinetiger (28. Januar 2006)

werde am 27. vor ort sein


----------



## Rotwildbiker (28. Januar 2006)

Also ich werde am 27.5. natürlich auch wieder dabei sein. Bin schon gespannt auf die neue Strecke. Wann sind denn die Termine für die Streckenbesichtigungen?


----------



## chris29 (29. Januar 2006)

Also die Streckenbesichtigungen finden am 02.April, 14. Mai und 21. Mai statt. Evt. noch am 26. Mai (Feiertag) Jeweils immer um 10.00 UhrTreffen an der  Touristinfo (Kurverwaltung) Ansonsten auch nach Absprache, wenn die Zeit dafür da ist.

Edit: Ich hatte oben geschrieben das man beim CC- Rennen 5 x die Runde fahren muss, dass hat sich geändert. Frauen fahren die Runde 3x Männer 4x. Einigen war es letztes mal zu hart, deshalb haben wir die Runden etwas verkürzt, schliesslch ist am Sonntag noch der Mara.


----------



## HansH (1. Februar 2006)

Hallo,
die FOCUS Fahrer vom neuen Hannoveraner Kurbelix Racing Team sind natürlich auch am Start !! Freuen uns schon.
www.kurbelix-verein.com


----------



## chris29 (2. Februar 2006)

HansH schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,
> die FOCUS Fahrer vom neuen Hannoveraner Kurbelix Racing Team sind natürlich auch am Start !! Freuen uns schon.
> www.kurbelix-verein.com



Auf diesem Weg wünsch ich euch noch viel Erfolg, mit Jörg und Michael habt Ihr ja auch Leute aus meiner Nähe im Team
Hatte ja letztens schon das Vergnügen mit euren Wolfgang zu telefonieren, ihr habt ja viel vor


----------



## HansH (2. Februar 2006)

Ja danke ! 
Stimmt, da hat Wolle 2 TOP Fahrer verpflichtet


----------



## uwero (2. Februar 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> werde am 27. vor ort sein




... wir auch (1x Senioren, 2x Kids). Leinetiger, bist Du am 28. auch in Barntrup zum Kami-Cup 2006?

Gruß Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Vogel (6. Februar 2006)

Vogel schrieb:
			
		

> Bin dabei.



OH 
MA am SO da fahre ich NRW-CUP,schade.
Dan bin ich Sa dabei.


----------



## chris29 (7. Februar 2006)

Ab sofort könnt Ihr euch Hier: http://www.mountainbike.harz.de/event2006/programm.html#programm informiren und auch online anmelden! Streckenprofile sind als PDF abrufbar!


----------



## krischann (10. Februar 2006)

Klingt ja gar nicht so schlecht  

Dann bis zum 28. Mai und


----------



## Harzerbergziege (17. Februar 2006)

Hallo,

seid wann werden in Altenau 35/70/105 km, statt 56/112 km gefahren.

Ist die Strecke neu und nicht mehr so viel Wurzeltrail ?

Bin sonst dabei!


----------



## chris29 (17. Februar 2006)

Strecke hat ca. 15 Km neue Streckenabschnitte, Trailanteil ist prozentual etwas gesunken, der Vorteil ist aber das die Strecke bei jedem Wetter zu 98% fahrbar ist. Die neue Strecke hat sich durch das neue Veranstaltungsgelände ergeben. Auf www.mountainbike.harz.de könnt Ihr euch die Profile ´runterladen und euch schon online melden.


----------



## DAMDAM (25. Februar 2006)

Moin Moin

Wird bei der ersten Streckenbesichtigung nur die Marathonstrecke besichtigt oder werfen wir auch noch einen Blick auf die XC-Strecke ?

Gruß Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (26. Februar 2006)

Bei den Streckenbesichtigungen werden wir auch die XC- Strecke besichtigen.


----------



## Monday (26. Februar 2006)

bin nach einem jahr üause auch wieder dabei.....

...können dann ja intern einen ausfahren


----------



## chris29 (20. März 2006)

Hallo,
Neuigkeiten findet Ihr ab sofort auch im Forum unserer Seite! Einfach unten in meiner Sig. auf den Link klicken!


----------



## xterra (22. März 2006)

Hallo,
leider steht in Eurer Ausschreibung nirgends, ob das CC-Rennen am Samstag auch für Lizenzfahrer ist :-(

Für den Marathon konnte ich auch keine Siegerpreise finden - hat jemand mehr gesehen als ich ???


----------



## hellrazor (22. März 2006)

xterra schrieb:
			
		

> .. ob das CC-Rennen am Samstag auch für Lizenzfahrer ist ...



Letztes Jahr war es nur für Hobbyfahrer. In der CC Rennen Ausschreibung von diesem Jahr wird auch nur die Funklasse aufgeführt. Also nix für Lizenzfahrer. Die dürfen dann beim Marathon starten. 

Mirko


----------



## chris29 (23. März 2006)

hellrazor schrieb:
			
		

> Letztes Jahr war es nur für Hobbyfahrer. In der CC Rennen Ausschreibung von diesem Jahr wird auch nur die Funklasse aufgeführt. Also nix für Lizenzfahrer. Die dürfen dann beim Marathon starten.
> 
> Mirko


So isses, dieses Jahr nur als Hobbyrennen. Sollten wir aber einen anderen Sponsor bekommen, kann es sein das es im nächsten Jahr ein Lizenzrennen oder sogar BLG Rennen wird.


----------



## xterra (27. März 2006)

@chris29
Kann man als Lizenz-Fahrer vielleicht ausser Konkurrenz mitfahren ?


----------



## chris29 (27. März 2006)

xterra schrieb:
			
		

> @chris29
> Kann man als Lizenz-Fahrer vielleicht ausser Konkurrenz mitfahren ?



Werde mich mal schlau machen, bin zwar für die Strecken mitverantwortlich, weiß aber nicht 100%tig bei den Wettkampfbedingungen bescheid, will also auch keinen Mist erzählen.
Bin aber der Meinung das man als Lizenzfahrer lt. BDR keine Hobbyrennen Fahren darf. Wir als Veranstalter können das eh nicht kontrollieren, man sieht das einen ja nicht an ober er ne Lizenz hat.


----------



## chris29 (16. Mai 2006)

Wollte nochmalö 2 Streckenbesichtigungstermine ankündigen, und zwar am 21. 05. und 25.05. 2006. Treffen ist um 10.00 Uhr an der Touristinfo, Hüttenstrasse 5 in Altenau.
Also wer Lust hat ist herzlich willkommen.


----------



## kaic16 (20. Mai 2006)

mal ne andere Frage, wie siehts mit der Marathonstrecke aus...Hardtail oder Fully, was ist zu empfehlen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chris29 (20. Mai 2006)

kaic16 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne andere Frage, wie siehts mit der Marathonstrecke aus...Hardtail oder Fully, was ist zu empfehlen?



Hardtail für Puristen, Fully für Verwöhnte 
Im ernst, 'n Hardtail reich m.E.


----------



## sharpe (21. Mai 2006)

seit wann ist denn der Startpunkt am alten Bahnhof?
Kenne noch die CC Strecke am Schwimmbad, wie ist die neue einzuschätzen?


----------



## chris29 (21. Mai 2006)

Seid diesem Jahr sind wir am "Alten Bahnhof", da das Schwimmbad eigendlich nicht mehr stehen sollte. 
Die neue Strecke wird gegenüber der, der letzten Jahre etwas schneller sein und zu 50% aus Single Trails bestehen.
Ich hoffe wir sehen uns.

PS: Besseres Wetter ist bestellt und kommt am Freitag ;-)


----------



## MasterAss (21. Mai 2006)

Das sieht eher düster aus  
http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3CODE=&PLZN=Altenau&PLZ=38707&LANG=de&PRG=citybild


----------



## MasterAss (21. Mai 2006)

Das sieht eher düster aus  

http://www.wetteronline.de/cgi-bin/regframe?3CODE=&PLZN=Altenau&PLZ=38707&LANG=de&PRG=citybild


----------



## MasterAss (21. Mai 2006)

upps, doppelpost. sry


----------



## ralfathome (22. Mai 2006)

kaic16 schrieb:
			
		

> mal ne andere Frage, wie siehts mit der Marathonstrecke aus...Hardtail oder Fully, was ist zu empfehlen?


moin,
das leichtere  
Gruß ralf


----------



## kaic16 (22. Mai 2006)

Ihr macht es mir ja schwer  ich überleg noch ob ich 70 oder 105km fahren soll


----------



## ralfathome (22. Mai 2006)

hi,
tja, das ist eine persönliche Entscheidung, da kann ich auch nicht helfen!

Die Antwort ergibt sich aus der Antwort auf diese Frage: Warum nicht 35Km?

Gruß ralf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kaic16 (22. Mai 2006)

??? dafür ist mir die Anreise zu lang


----------



## ralfathome (22. Mai 2006)

genau! Also 105!

Gruß ralf


----------



## kaic16 (22. Mai 2006)

Zu spät..hab mich für 70km gemeldet, in Anbetracht meiner körperlichen Konstitution doch besser...scheiß Magen Darm G:kotz: rippe


----------



## ralfathome (22. Mai 2006)

Gute Besserung!
Man sieht sich in Altenau.
Gruß ralf


----------



## kaic16 (22. Mai 2006)

Bestimmt, was fährst du denn?


----------



## krischann (22. Mai 2006)

Mal ne andere Frage. Ist der Startplatz ausgeschildert und wo kann mann am besten parken? Hab nämlich keene Ahnung wo das da ist. 
 Ich komme aus der Richtung Clausthal-Zellerfeld (so sagt es jedenfalls mein Routenplaner).

Vielen Dank sage ich jetzt schon mal

Bis Sonntag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ralfathome (22. Mai 2006)

kaic16 schrieb:
			
		

> Bestimmt, was fährst du denn?


70


----------



## kaic16 (22. Mai 2006)

na dann bestimmt, na was sollte man denn Ausschau halten um dich zu erkennen


----------



## ralfathome (23. Mai 2006)

moin,
der rote Renner, der auf der zweiten Runde im langen Anstieg an Dir vorbeizieht.  

Fotos vom roten Renner gibt es auch im Album. 

Gruß ralf


----------



## chris29 (23. Mai 2006)

krischann schrieb:
			
		

> Mal ne andere Frage. Ist der Startplatz ausgeschildert und wo kann mann am besten parken? Hab nämlich keene Ahnung wo das da ist.
> Ich komme aus der Richtung Clausthal-Zellerfeld (so sagt es jedenfalls mein Routenplaner).
> 
> Vielen Dank sage ich jetzt schon mal
> ...


Also Eventgelände und Parkplätze sind ausgeschildert. Ferner ist die Feuerewehr vor Ort und wird Euch ab dem Abzweig Hüttenstrasse/Rothenbergerstrasse einweisen.

@all
Das Wetter können wir leider nicht bestimmen, es kann sich aber erfahrungsgemäß sehr schnell ändern. Wir hatten hier schon an einem Tag Schnee und am nächsten 25°C


----------



## Dirk-NDH (26. Mai 2006)

Hallo,

ich geh mal ganz stark davon aus, dass es in Altenau auch "etwas" geregnet hat. Wie schätzt ihr denn so die Streckenverhältnisse ein??? Also ich bereite mich eher auf eine Schlammschlacht vor...


----------



## chris29 (26. Mai 2006)

Naja, es war 12 Std. trocken....dann fings an zu regnen 
Aber morgen solls ja besser werden.
Im Ernst, die Wege sind überwiegen schnell am abtrocknen....


----------



## Feomatar (27. Mai 2006)

Ich war heute dabei, als Schaulustiger.  

Die Leute sind schon mit ner ziemlich dicken Schlammschicht im Ziel angekommen.  

Bin dann nach der Siegerehrung auch mal die Strecke abgefahren, leider die falsche (Marathon).

Was mich interessiert sind die Zeiten von den Teilnehmern, abgesehen von den ersten drei. Hat da jemand eine Liste? Gerne auch ohne Namen, wenn sich jemand daran stört... ich möchte mich nur selber einschätzen können da ich nächstes Jahr mitfahren möchte.


----------



## sharpe (28. Mai 2006)

bin heute den Marthon gefahren, hat Spaß gemacht, und das Wetter hat auch mitgespielt. Klar war durch den Dauerregen der letzten Tage die Strecke auf dem Single Trail Anteil sehr tief. Streck war ordentlich Ausgeschildert, und technisch einfach.

das neue Festivalgelände hat mir auch gefallen, deutlich mehr Platz als früher.

massiver Kritikpunkt, bitte das nächste Mal einfach ändern:
nur 1 Schlauch zur Bikewäsche, ich hatte keine Lust ne Stunde darauf zu warten

bis zum nächsten Jahr


----------



## fatboy (28. Mai 2006)

Du Glücklicher,

ich mußte mein bike im Inneren meines Autos transportieren. Daher war ich auf die Wäsche angewiesen.

Ich habe exakt 105 min gebraucht, vom Anstellen in der Schlange bis zum Waschen...
Ein Schlauch für ca. 600 Marathonisti, das ist wohl absoluter Negativrekord!

Aber die Strecke war geil und kein Regen während des Rennens.



fatboy


----------



## Leinetiger (28. Mai 2006)

ja, die marathon strecke war wirklich ok.
der cc kurs war bei diesem wetter allerdings nicht wirklich schön zu fahren..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk-NDH (28. Mai 2006)

Hi,

das mit der Bikewäsche fand ich auch etwas schwach...naja aus Fehlern lernt das Orga-Team bestimmt... 
Ansonsten fand ich die Strecke auch sehr gut...

Nächstes Jahr auf jeden Fall wieder!!!

Ergebnislisten gibt es unter http://www.timing.sportident.com

Mfg Dirk


----------



## kaic16 (28. Mai 2006)

hab mein dreckiges Bike auch im Auto transportiert und an der nächsten Tanke gabs die Wäsche 

Vorteil von nur einem Schlauch war... wer sein Bike putzen will und ansteht kann nicht Duschen, ergo die waren nicht hoch frequentiert.

Klasse fand ich die Zeitnehmng mit dem Chip, vor allem das man sofort das Ergebnis bekam...somit erübrigte sich das lange Warten auf die Ergebnisliste.
Super Pluspunkt auch für den Schlauch und das Gel...endlich mal was, was man wirklich gebrauchen kann und nicht irgendein Kram.

Strecke fand ich in Ordnung, bis auf die "gefährliche Abfahrt" da könntet ihr schon noch was nachbessern und was richtiges nachlegen. Ich weiß, man kann es nie allen Recht machen aber die Strecke war wirklich technisch nicht anspruchsvoll.
Eher schlecht sind auch die langen Geraden,da hatte man als Einzelfahrer null Chance...wenn man als Dreierteam oder Gruppe gut agiert hat, hat man da locker jeden der allein fuhr eingeholt. Sprich da fährt einer am Berg ne Minute raus und wird dann vom Express überrollt 

Aber trotzdem...mir hats Spaß gemacht, wenn man nichtum den Sieg fährt sieht man alles sowieso viel entspannter


----------



## Monday (28. Mai 2006)

fatboy schrieb:
			
		

> Du Glücklicher,
> 
> ich mußte mein bike im Inneren meines Autos transportieren. Daher war ich auf die Wäsche angewiesen.
> 
> ...




Also ich Stand keine 20 min. und der C Schlauch hat das Bike ordentlich Sauber gemacht.

Ich weiß auch nicht warum sich die meisten bei dem kleinen Gartenschlauch angestellt haben 

Die Strecke war dank Dauerregen der letzten Tage schön spaßig aber trotzdem - bis auf den kleinen Anstieg vor der Verpflegung - ohne Probleme zufahren. Leider waren doch viele Bergabschieber unterwegs.

Ein super super dickes Lob gibt´s für die warmen Duschen, hat man sonst selten beim MA


----------



## fatboy (28. Mai 2006)

deister_biker schrieb:
			
		

> Ich weiß auch nicht warum sich die meisten bei dem kleinen Gartenschlauch angestellt haben




Als die Feuerwehr das C-Rohr angeschlossen hatte, standen wir schon 90min beim Schlauch....


----------



## Leinetiger (28. Mai 2006)

kaic16 schrieb:
			
		

> Eher schlecht sind auch die langen Geraden,da hatte man als Einzelfahrer null Chance...wenn man als Dreierteam oder Gruppe gut agiert hat, hat man da locker jeden der allein fuhr eingeholt. Sprich da fährt einer am Berg ne Minute raus und wird dann vom Express überrollt



Ne das stimmt so nicht ganz, ich fuhr 99% des Rennens alleine, bis auf ein Teamkollegen, der mich überholte, den ich dann aber auch wieder überholen durfte, fuhr ich das ganze Rennen alleine


----------



## kaic16 (28. Mai 2006)

Na wenn du natürlich mehr Abstand hattest, dann kann dich auch keiner einholen.Aber es war halt wie ein Straßenrennen und in der Gruppe war man halt klar im Vorteil... oder warst du der Erste, dann würde es mich nicht wundern


----------



## Leinetiger (28. Mai 2006)

ne ne der erste war ich nicht, aber doch schon der 4. meiner wertung 

naja man ist schon im vorteil, wenn man in ner gruppe fährt, aber trotzdem kann man es auch alleine schaffen.
was bringt es, wenn man in ner gruppe entspannt ins ziel kommt, als das man alleine mehr erreicht hätte


----------



## BMHans (28. Mai 2006)

Wann gibts Bilder?


----------



## Feomatar (29. Mai 2006)

kaic16 schrieb:
			
		

> Eher schlecht sind auch die langen Geraden,da hatte man als Einzelfahrer null Chance...wenn man als Dreierteam oder Gruppe gut agiert hat, hat man da locker jeden der allein fuhr eingeholt. Sprich da fährt einer am Berg ne Minute raus und wird dann vom Express überrollt


Wieso das, Windschatten? Macht der soviel aus?


Sorry für die Noob Frage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Leinetiger (29. Mai 2006)

Ja, man merkt es wirklich sehr, wenn man an manchen Stellen im Windschatten fahren kann, wie es leichter geht, aber bringen tut es ja nur was, wenn der Schatten Spender, nicht zu langsam ist


----------



## sal.paradise (29. Mai 2006)

Also das war mein erstes Rennen seit ner ganzen Weile und das hat auch ordentlich Spass gemacht, vor allem da ich selten allein gefahren bin und öfter mal andere Fahrer getroffen habe und die Hetzerei wieder richtig genossen habe. Orgamässig fand ichs auch ziemlich gut - man muss halt den Kofferraum danach mal putzen. OK. 
SI- Auswertung wie gewohnt super und schnell. Tolles System
Ein Wort zur Strecke: die Behauptung Singletrailanteil 50%  in der Ausschreibung ist schamlos gelogen. Sagen wir es doch wie es istie Strecke war technisch etwas dröge und wenn nicht der Schlamm gewesen wäre ... dann dann .. na ich weiss auch nicht.  dann wär es ganz gewaltig langweilig gewesen. Da kann man doch alle paarhundert Meter mal ne Wurzel-Schikane von 10 Metern rechts und links vom Weg einbauen (siehe Holzhau-Teammarathon) dann ist das mit dem Windschattenfahren auch nicht so gut möglich. Und ganz so viele Höhenmeter hatte die Runde dann ja doch nicht, oder? Beim Anschauen des Höhenprofils hatte ich keine kilometerlange Gerade erwartet.
Landschaftlich sehr schick, was ihr da habt im Westharz, aber ab und zu ein wenig echten Singletrail mehr wäre schön, damit man nicht im Rennen mit sehnsüchtigem Blick auf die Wegmündungen schaut, an denen man gerade vorbeirasen soll. Ich kann mir vorstellen, dass die Unfälle durch solche Ablenkungen zustande gekommen sind.


----------



## ralfathome (29. Mai 2006)

moin,
Unfälle? schlimm?

Gruß ralf


----------



## uwero (29. Mai 2006)

Leinetiger schrieb:
			
		

> ja, die marathon strecke war wirklich ok.
> der cc kurs war bei diesem wetter allerdings nicht wirklich schön zu fahren..




   Stimmt nicht Leinetiger, ich fand ihn klasse zu fahren    

Musst bergab halt die Finger von der Bremse lassen und im Sumpf bringen Schwimmhäute auch etwas ......

   Spaß beiseite - endlich mal ein anspruchsvoller CC-Kurs, ich fand ihn gut...   


Gruß Uwe


----------



## Leinetiger (29. Mai 2006)

Du hast leiht reden... Anfangs konnte ich mit dir noch einigermaßen mithalten, dann war aber klar, das der Spass nur kurzer dauer war, als ich nämlich versuchte, die Finger von der Bremse zu nehmen 

Aber ich muss echt sagen, klasse Leistung von dir! Knapp eine Minute hinter dem ersten, das ist schon wirklich erste Sahne, was du so ablieferst!!

Sehen uns nächsten Samstag in Kollerbeck!


----------



## slimtoboe (29. Mai 2006)

moin zeiten siehst du unter www.sportident.comunter wettkampservice.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Wischlappen (30. Mai 2006)

sal.paradise schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Wort zur Strecke: die Behauptung Singletrailanteil 50%  in der Ausschreibung ist schamlos gelogen. Sagen wir es doch wie es istie Strecke war technisch etwas dröge und wenn nicht der Schlamm gewesen wäre ... dann dann .. na ich weiss auch nicht.  dann wär es ganz gewaltig langweilig gewesen. Da kann man doch alle paarhundert Meter mal ne Wurzel-Schikane von 10 Metern rechts und links vom Weg einbauen (siehe Holzhau-Teammarathon) dann ist das mit dem Windschattenfahren auch nicht so gut möglich. Und ganz so viele Höhenmeter hatte die Runde dann ja doch nicht, oder? Beim Anschauen des Höhenprofils hatte ich keine kilometerlange Gerade erwartet.




Soweit ich weiß, haben sie noch kurzfristig einen längeren Trailabschnitt rausnehmen müssen. Stattdessen wurde dann die Forststraße "Schlackenweg?" (direkt nach der Verpflegungsstation) gefahren. Mich mit meinem fahrerischen Unvermögen hats gefreut 
Bei den HM kursieren zwei Angaben. Die ersten waren 900 Hm pro Runde und die korrigierte Angabe nur noch 700 HM. Wobei die 700 Hm anscheinend barometrisch gemessen wurden, ich persönlich vertraue da eher meiner Karten Software, die die 900 HM bestätigt.


----------



## sal.paradise (30. Mai 2006)

1970 schrieb:
			
		

> Soweit ich weiß, haben sie noch kurzfristig einen längeren Trailabschnitt rausnehmen müssen. Stattdessen wurde dann die Forststraße "Schlackenweg?" (direkt nach der Verpflegungsstation) gefahren. Mich mit meinem fahrerischen Unvermögen hats gefreut
> Bei den HM kursieren zwei Angaben. Die ersten waren 900 Hm pro Runde und die korrigierte Angabe nur noch 700 HM. Wobei die 700 Hm anscheinend barometrisch gemessen wurden, ich persönlich vertraue da eher meiner Karten Software, die die 900 HM bestätigt.



mh. Tja. naja  ich fands schade, das mit der Forststaße und mir wär ein weiterer Singletrailbach lieber gewesen. Aber vielleicht hätt ich auch mit Schaltung fahren sollen, dann hätten mich nicht bestimmt 8 Leute eingeholt und überholt und förmlich stehen lassen, die ich vorher am Berg distanzieren konnte. Mit ungefähr 2:1 längere Zeit über 30 KmH fahren funktioniert halt nicht wirklich. An den anderen Streckenteilen und im tiefen Schlamm war Singlespeed aber prima.http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/images/smilies/cool.gif

zu den angesprochene Unfällen: nichts weiter tragisches glaub ich-ich hab nur ein paar blutende Knie gesehen


----------



## ralfathome (30. Mai 2006)

moin,
nach der Streckenbesichtigung am trockenen 1.Mai empfand ich den technischen Anspruch als nicht so hoch, aber der Wurzeltrail zum Event-Gelände und das Wässern der Strecke   hat es für mich als Flachländer dann doch interresant gemacht.

Fazit nach meinem ersten Marathon: GERNE WIEDER.

Ein *DANKESCHÖN* an die Organisatoren, die großen und ganz großen Helfer und die vielen fairen Mitfahrerinnen und Mitfahrer

Gruß ralf


----------



## scotty33 (30. Mai 2006)

ich sage einfach mal zu den nörglern über andere fahrer. ihr habt doch auch mal angefangen oder wart ihr schon so gut als ihr euch das erste mal aufs fahrrad gesetzt habt.
zu dem thema meckern über bergab-schieber. wenn ich sehe das auf dem ersten steilen stück, welches unter vorsicht galt, eine frau mit dem rad an 10 kerlen vorbei flitzt die langsam runter fahren. was ist wohl pfiffiger.

biker38


----------



## Simmel (31. Mai 2006)

Jetzt mal zu was Negativem an diesem Tag. Nach dem Rennen am 28.05.06 gegen 16:00 Uhr wurde unser T4 (schwarz mit weißem Spoiler) aufgebrochen und 2 Bikes (Simplon Gravity, schwarz und ein Scott Boulder, silber, blau,schwarz) und ein hochwertiges Laufrad (mit goldener Tune-Nabe) gestohlen.   Der schwarze T4 parkte an der Zufahrtstrasse zum Eventgelände auf der rechten Seite (ziemlich genau mittig zwischen Duschmöglichkeit und Eventgelände). Wenn jemand etwas Auffälliges bemerkt hat, dann melde er sich bitte bei mir. 

Grüße


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Mai 2006)

Biker38 schrieb:
			
		

> ........... oder wart ihr schon so gut als ihr euch das erste mal aufs fahrrad gesetzt habt.
> 
> biker38



Du etwa nicht?  Dann ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich dass Du "nur" Biker 38 und nicht Biker 1 bist.  

Mein Fazit: Eine typische Volksbank Arena " Wir dürfen die vielen Touristen-Biker nicht überfordern sonst kommen die nicht wieder" Strecke. 
Bei trockenen Verhältnissen  wäre man doch auf diesen Pisten vor Langeweile gestorben. 
Trotz 70 Km intensiven suchens, konnte ich weder eine gefährliche Abfahrt, noch die Veranstalterseitig angekündigten 50% Singletrails entdecken!? 
Ob man aber mangels Einfallsreichtum bei der vorangegangenen Witterung unbedingt Rückewege in's Programm aufnehmen muss, halte ich zumindest für fragwürdig.

Positiv: Endlich habe auch ich, von Altersdemenz geplagter Hinterwäldler begriffen, wofür ich 10  Nachmelde bezahle. Nur 10 Minuten statt 40 anstehen für die Startnummer. 
Da können einem die Frühanmelder fast leid tun .
Die "Startgabe" bekommt ihren Platz in der Rubrik: Geschenke die ich immer schon weiterverschenken wollte.

Wie bei der örtlichen, Sonntag Nachmittag lustlosen und deshalb arbeitsverweigernden Polizei zu erfahren war, ist es bei dieser Veranstaltung in der Vergangenheit schon öfter zu Diebstählen gekommen. 
Also passt auf eure Räder auf.

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## hubabuba (31. Mai 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz 70 Km intensiven suchens, konnte ich weder eine gefährliche Abfahrt, noch die Veranstalterseitig angekündigten 50% Singletrails entdecken!?



Wie, um Gotteswillen kommt dann der, in Anbetracht der bescheidenen Distanz und der noch bescheideneren Anzahl Höhenmeter, doch sehr mässige 18-ner Schnitt zustande?
Zwischendurch Autogramme gegeben?
Vieleicht hilft nächstes Mal die lange Runde gegen die pentrante Unterforderung und gähnende Langeweile eines Bikeprofis.


----------



## chris29 (31. Mai 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Du etwa nicht?  Dann ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich dass Du "nur" Biker 38 und nicht Biker 1 bist.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Eine typische Volksbank Arena " Wir dürfen die vielen Touristen-Biker nicht überfordern sonst kommen die nicht wieder" Strecke.
> Bei trockenen Verhältnissen  wäre man doch auf diesen Pisten vor Langeweile gestorben.
> ...


GRUß


----------



## chris29 (31. Mai 2006)

Spannende Mountainbike-Rennen durch schwieriges Gelände
Harzer Mountainbike Event 2006 mit internationalen Startern
Für zwei spannende Tage war Altenau im Oberharz am 27. und 28. Mai ein wahres Mountainbike-Mekka.
Trotz unfreundlichem Wetter zeigten sich beim 7. Harzer Mountainbike-Event Rennteilnehmer, Aussteller
und Verantwortliche außerordentlich zufrieden. Mit gut 600 Personen war das Starterfeld gegenüber den
Vorjahren nochmals gewachsen, auch wenn die Verantwortlichen auf eine noch größere Beteiligung
gehofft hatten. Neben vielen Bikern aus Norddeutschland waren auch Teilnehmer aus Polen, Belgien,
Dänemark und Holland am Start.
Traditionell beginnt das Harzer Mountainbike Event mit dem Nachwuchs - der Samstag ist Familientag.
Das erste Fahrradrennen ohne Stützräder hört man am Rande der Rennstrecke anerkennend. Nicht nur
Eltern waren begeistert, wie schon Fünfjährige die Strecke meisterten und über die kurze Abfahrt rasant
ins Ziel einfuhren. Auch beim Schüler und Jugend-Cup gab es hoffnungsvolle Talente zu beobachten.
Insgesamt starteten gut 70 Kinder und Jugendliche.
Danach war beim Cross Country Rennen vor allem Fahrtechnik gefragt. Die Schwierigkeit der technisch
anspruchsvollen Strecke wurde verstärkt durch den vom Regen aufgeweichten Boden. Kein Wunder, dass
die etwa 70 Gestarteten ziemlich schmutzig durchs Ziel kamen. Dennoch nur Lob, denn Altenau ist
bekannt für seine vielseitigen Strecken.
Mit den Marathons über 35, 70 und 105 km ist der Event-Sonntag eher ein Konditionstag. Schon früh am
Morgen herrschte gespannte Erwartung und reger Betrieb auf dem Gelände. Im Vorfeld hatten sich mehr
Teilnehmer als im vergangenen Jahr angemeldet, und durch überraschend viele Nachmeldungen wuchs
das Starterfeld auf rund 470 Personen. Auch für sie stellte der aufgeweichte Boden auf der
mittelschweren Strecke hohen Anforderungen an Material und Fahrtechnik. Das Publikum zeigte sich sehr
beeindruckt von den Leistungen der Mountainbiker.
Bei den Siegerehrungen erwiesen sich manche Rennteams als sehr erfolgreich, ebenso wie einige Starter
aus der Region. Neben interessanten Sachpreisen wurde unter allen Platzierten am Schluss zusätzlich ein
hochwertiges Mountainbike ausgelost.
Das neue Veranstaltungsgelände am Alten Bahnhof in Altenau hat seine Bewährungsprobe bestanden. In
reizvoller Landschaft bietet es einen guten Windschutz für die die gesamte Veranstaltungsfläche, an
deren Seite der Parcours mit der Start- und Ziel-Durchfahrt verläuft. Die kompetente Moderation hielt alle
Anwesenden ständig auf dem Laufenden, zwei Bands boten ein unterhaltsames Rahmenprogramm.
Fahrradhändler aus einem Umkreis von 100 km präsentierten auf dem Bike-Markt namhafte
Fahrradmarken - hier kam auf seine Kosten, wer sich über Räder und Trends 2006 informieren wollte.
Wie beliebt der Harz mittlerweile unter Mountainbikern ist, zeigte sich am Stand der Volksbank Arena
Harz. Neben Fachsimpeleien über einzelne Routen und Ziele waren sich angereiste Biker aus den
norddeutschen Großstädten einig: Das Netz mit dem Mountainbikerouten ist klasse - das hat uns in den
Harz gelockt. Ein Biker aus Berlin ergänzt: Eigentlich wären wir sonst eher woanders hingefahren, denn
von Berlin ist man ebenso schnell im Erzgebirge. Kein Wunder deshalb, dass auch das Kartenset viel Lob
erntete.
Beide Veranstalter zogen ein positives Fazit. Michael Beyer-Zamzow, Geschäftsführer der Volksbank
Arena Harz, lobte die Zusammenarbeit mit den Mountainbike-Freunden-Oberharz. Auf dieser Basis lässt
sich der Event-Charakter weiter ausbauen. Damit hat die Mountainbike-Region Harz ein attraktives
Forum, um sich einem mountainbike- und sportbegeisterten Publikum zu präsentieren.
Horst Brodhage, Vereinsvorsitzender der Mountainbike-Freunde-Oberharz, stellte fest: Der Umzug auf
das neue Veranstaltungsgelände ist geglückt und hat das Harzer Mountainbike-Event interessanter
gemacht. Ein großes Dankeschön an alle rund 70 ehrenamtlichen Helfer für ihren Einsatz - ohne sie
hätten wir das nicht geschafft. Für uns gilt: nach dem Rennen ist vor dem Rennen, denn jetzt starten die
Vorbereitungen für das 8. Harzer Mountainbike Event. Es wird am 19. und 20. Mai 2007 stattfinden.

Quelle: Harz Agentur - Pressemiteilung -

Ich denke der Text trifft es ziemlich gut, auch wenn noch ein paar negative Punkte ausgemerzt werden müssen.


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Mai 2006)

chris29 schrieb:
			
		

> GRUß



He, he. 

Nicht gleich aufregen.  Durch den Schlamm war es ja schwer genug.

Aber die Nachmeldekalkulation würde mich schon etwas genauer interessieren.
Beim nächsten Mal einen Leichtschlauch, und auch ich freue mich. 

@dumpfes Alpenecho

Wir warten mit Spannung auf Dein erstes Ergebnis? (Im hinteren Drittel des hinteren Drittels  . Da hilft man sich noch gegenseitig, da ist man Mensch )

Und anstatt jetzt wieder jeden zweiten thread mit Deinem Problem zuzumüllen, erstell doch einen eigenen. Titel: Wer interessiert sich für Hubabubas Flatteraugust-Psychose? Antwort: Keiner. 

_freundschaft_BAM

edit: _d oder t, ich war mir nicht sicher. Aber danke dass Du so herrlich komisch von Deiner Unfähigkeit abzulenken weist._


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hubabuba (31. Mai 2006)

Meine ersten Ergebnisse sind schon lange da. Halt ein bisschen mehr km und ein bisschen mehr hm. Und auf die Kurzstrecke ausgewichen bin ich auch nicht. Nur eben: Du kennst sie nicht .
Dein jämmerliches Restdasein als abgehalfterter, vergreister Exracer inkl. entsprechendem Frust-, Jammer- und Meckerpotenzial, ist nun mal öffentliches Gut und immerwieder Quell der Erbauung.
Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf Dein Erscheinen in den Alpen...

PS.: Das heisst "thread". "Threat" ist "Bedrohung". War das ein freudscher oder nur Deine übliche Schreibschwäche?


----------



## Simmel (31. Mai 2006)

hubabuba schrieb:
			
		

> Meine ersten Ergebnisse sind schon lange da. Halt ein bisschen mehr km und ein bisschen mehr hm. Und auf die Kurzstrecke ausgewichen bin ich auch nicht. Nur eben: Du kennst sie nicht .
> Dein jämmerliches Restdasein als abgehalfterter, vergreister Exracer inkl. entsprechendem Frust-, Jammer- und Meckerpotenzial, ist nun mal öffentliches Gut und immerwieder Quell der Erbauung.
> Ich hoffe ja immernoch auf Dein Erscheinen in den Alpen...
> 
> PS.: Das heisst "thread". "Threat" ist "Bedrohung". War das ein freudscher oder nur Deine übliche Schreibschwäche?



BlaBlaBla... Schade, daß durch solche Beiträge die Wichtigeren wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden. Auf den wahrscheinlich folgenden Kommentar, bitte ich zu verzichten. Danke.


----------



## Molly (31. Mai 2006)

FlatterAugust schrieb:
			
		

> Du etwa nicht?  Dann ist es nicht weiter verwunderlich dass Du "nur" Biker 38 und nicht Biker 1 bist.
> 
> Mein Fazit: Eine typische Volksbank Arena " Wir dürfen die vielen Touristen-Biker nicht überfordern sonst kommen die nicht wieder" Strecke.
> Bei trockenen Verhältnissen  wäre man doch auf diesen Pisten vor Langeweile gestorben.
> ...


Im Deister hatte ich den Eindruck, solche Strecken lägen dir. 
Gruß, Molly!


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Mai 2006)

Molly schrieb:
			
		

> Im Deister hatte ich den Eindruck, solche Strecken lägen dir.
> Gruß, Molly!



Ich verstehe zwar nicht was Du willst, aber ich muss meinen Sattel nicht bei jedem Stein versenken. Überdies lasse ich die Ritterrüstung für XC im Schrank.  
_
freundschaft_BAM


----------



## Molly (31. Mai 2006)

peace, Bruder...


----------



## fatboy (31. Mai 2006)

@ flatteraugust


Was regst Du Dich auf, bleib doch einfach weg! Und wenn Du nen Leichtschlauch brauchst, sammeln wir gerne für Dich.


----------



## hubabuba (31. Mai 2006)

Da hat Molly offensichtlich eine weitere Schwäche von flatti aufgedeckt. Nicht nur bergauf lahm, sondern auch bergab ein ganz ein Vorsichtiger ....


----------



## FlatterAugust (31. Mai 2006)

fatboy schrieb:
			
		

> @ flatteraugust
> 
> 
> Was regst Du Dich auf, bleib doch einfach weg! Und wenn Du nen Leichtschlauch brauchst, sammeln wir gerne für Dich.


...............


			
				Molly schrieb:
			
		

> peace, Brüder...



 

_freundschaft_BAM


----------



## scotty33 (1. Juni 2006)

Möchte mich hiermit mal bei dem Team Ansorge und dem Kurbelix Racing Team für die Glückwünsche an unsere erstplatzierte bedanken.

Das ist sehr schön und Fair. So kommt Mann und Frau gerne wieder.   

Anja fährt seit 1,5 Jahren Fahrrad und hat den ersten Platz auf der 70 km Fun-Strecke belegt.

mtb team harzblut goslar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## der_Elmar (1. Juni 2006)

Nochmal Senf dazu:

Ich muss sagen, dass ich anhand des Höhenprofils auch mit weniger flachen Forststraßen gerechnet habe. Den Schlamm fand ich gut, der ist schließlich im Startgeld enthalten... Und ohne diesen wär jenes wirklich nicht sehr aufregend gewesen. 
Einen Punkt will ich noch ansprechen: Die supergeländegängigen Quads haben eines für sich, sie sind mobil. Aber sie stinken und wenn sie dir auf einer Wurzelpassage hintendranhängen, dann fühlt sich das irgendwie komisch an. Verfolgungswahn? 

sal.paradise und ich waren glaub ich die einzigen einspänner. das find ich schade, auch wenn die Strecke wirklich was für Schaltungsräder war. Wir haben beide irgendwie die schweren Gänge vermisst (und das kommt nicht oft vor).


----------



## Bergabschieber (1. Juni 2006)

Biker38 schrieb:
			
		

> ich sage einfach mal zu den nörglern über andere fahrer. ihr habt doch auch mal angefangen oder wart ihr schon so gut als ihr euch das erste mal aufs fahrrad gesetzt habt.
> zu dem thema meckern über bergab-schieber. wenn ich sehe das auf dem ersten steilen stück, welches unter vorsicht galt, eine frau mit dem rad an 10 kerlen vorbei flitzt die langsam runter fahren. was ist wohl pfiffiger.
> 
> biker38


Habe mich von einigen Beiträgen in diesem Forum für meinen Benutzernamen inspirieren lassen; allerdings muss ich einräumen, in Altenau eben zu dieser Sorte Fahrern gehört zu haben, die an 2 Passagen abgestiegen sind.

Muss Biker 38 allerdings zustimmen und frage mich ebenfalls, ob der eine oder andere hier sofort als perfekter Downhiller zur Welt gekommen ist. Weiterhin glaube ich, dass solche Veranstaltungen auch von der breiten Masse an Teilnehmern leben und diese erst richtig interessant machen. Ein Marathon nur mit Lizenzfahrern würde m. E. für die meisten genauso langweilig sein wie die hier häufig kritisierte Strecke - selbst wenn Lizenzfahrer solche Strecken  komplett im oder hinter dem Sattel meistern!

Auch von mir ein dickes Lob für die Veranstalter- hat nicht nur mir als Teilnehmer, sondern auch den mitgekommenen Zuschauern (wären ohne die Bergabschieber bestimmt noch nicht mal halb so viele gewesen) viel Spass gemacht. Nur das 1,5- stündige Anstehen am Schlauch hätte ich mir gerne erspart.

Gruß aus dem Harz


----------



## ralfathome (1. Juni 2006)

Biker38 schrieb:
			
		

> Anja fährt seit 1,5 Jahren Fahrrad und hat den ersten Platz auf der 70 km Fun-Strecke belegt.
> mtb team harzblut goslar



...und hat mich in der zweiten Runde überholt und abgehängt, pssst.

Das mit den Quads am Hinterrad kann ich bestätigen, auch wenn sie rücksichtsvoll Abstand gehalten haben. Allein schon das Geräusch auf einem Trail lenkt ab und beunruhigt. Beim nächsten Mal werde ich mich aber daran gewöhnt haben!
Gruß ralf


----------



## scotty33 (1. Juni 2006)

ralfathome schrieb:
			
		

> ...und hat mich in der zweiten Runde überholt und abgehängt, pssst.
> 
> Warst ja nicht der einzigste.  Aber dafür hat man(n) für kurze Zeit ne schöne Ansicht gehabt, auch wenn alle etwas mehr an hatten.


----------



## scotty33 (1. Juni 2006)

Bergabschieber schrieb:
			
		

> Habe mich von einigen Beiträgen in diesem Forum für meinen Benutzernamen inspirieren lassen; allerdings muss ich einräumen, in Altenau eben zu dieser Sorte Fahrern gehört zu haben, die an 2 Passagen abgestiegen sind.
> 
> Ich habe zwar nicht geschoben, finde aber, dass jeder der schiebt und das egal wo für sich das Risiko zu hoch einschätzt. Wer darüber am Motzen ist, sollte darüber nachdenken, ob es für ihn nicht auch Gelegenheiten gibt, wo ihm das Risiko zu hoch ist (nicht nur aufs Fahrrad bezogen).


----------



## der_Elmar (1. Juni 2006)

Ach naja, 

ich bin auch ein Bergablangsamundvielzuvorsichtigfahrer!
Die erste Schlammabfahrt, also, das, wo die, also bergab und glitschig und so, da dacht ich auch: "OHA!"
Aber dann kam ja wieder was zum Ausruhen (Bergauf) und die Nervenflatterei wechselte wieder zum gleichmäßigen Pulsklopfen.
Schieben ist auch nicht schlimm, ich sags ja auch nicht weiter.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toschi (4. Juni 2006)

Bergabschieber schrieb:
			
		

> ...Muss Biker 38 allerdings zustimmen und frage mich ebenfalls, ob der eine oder andere hier sofort als perfekter Downhiller zur Welt gekommen ist. Weiterhin glaube ich, dass solche Veranstaltungen auch von der breiten Masse an Teilnehmern leben und diese erst richtig interessant machen. Ein Marathon nur mit Lizenzfahrern würde m. E. für die meisten genauso langweilig sein wie die hier häufig kritisierte Strecke - selbst wenn Lizenzfahrer solche Strecken komplett im oder hinter dem Sattel meistern!...


Es geht hier aber gar nicht darum ob einer als Downhiller zur Welt gekommen ist oder nicht, ich gehöre auch nicht zu den schnellsten, wenn ich aber merke es ist jemand hinter mir den ich aufhalte, mache ich Platz. Ich glaube darin liegt der Missmut einiger die sich dazu geäussert haben, wenn ich eben noch in hohem Tempo hinter jemandem fahre und der plötzlich abbremst wirds auch schon mal gefährlich, also auch mal nach hinten schaun bei solchen Aktionen. Es könnte ja auch sein das man führende der anderen Runden oder Fahrer/innen die eine Panne hatten aufhält und dann hätte ich Verständnis wenn mit erhöhtem Risiko gefahren wird, für den einen oder anderen da vorne ist eine gute Platzierung halt wichtig. Wenn das nicht wäre wäre es auch kein Rennen.
Ich denke für alle im Rennen gilt, macht Euch bemerkbar und kündigt Überholmanöver und Abbremser an dann wirds auch nicht brenzlich.

Keiner will das Hobbyfahrer zuhause bleiben, sonst würden solche Veranstaltungen ja auch nicht diesen Boom erleben.

Respekt allen Finishern, ich bin ein Weichei und bei den Bedingungen hatte ich keine Lust mir für 35+3Euro einzusauen. Die Strecke bin ich allerdings vor einigen Wochen mal abgefahren und hatte auch den Eindruck das die HM Angaben nicht stimmen, mein HAC hats auch bestätigt. Es waren, gerade im neuen Abschnitt doch sehr viele Bolzerstrecken enthalten, da könnte es wohl noch etwas Feinschliff geben, stellt sich mir aber auch die Frage wo denn hier geschoben wurde.

@chris29
Da Du ja zum Veranstalter gehörst möchte ich Dich mal fragen was das Event gekostet hat, ich meine das ganze Wochenende (Sa.+So.), wenn Du es hier nicht posten willst auch gerne per PN.

Und was ist mir dem Gästebuch und Forum auf Eurer Seite los?


----------



## chris29 (4. Juni 2006)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> @chris29
> Da Du ja zum Veranstalter gehörst möchte ich Dich mal fragen was das Event gekostet hat, ich meine das ganze Wochenende (Sa.+So.), wenn Du es hier nicht posten willst auch gerne per PN.
> 
> Und was ist mir dem Gästebuch und Forum auf Eurer Seite los?


Moin,
1. Was mit dem Gästebuch los ist kann ich dir mom. auch nicht sagen, der der für die Seite verantwortlich ist, ist im Urlaub.

2. Was das Event gekostet hat kann ich hier ruhig posten, ist ja kein Staatsgeheimnis. Also mit dem Rahmenprogramm, Werbung, Platzmiete, Miete für die Wettkampfstrecken, Gebühren für Genehmigungen, Material für Strecke und Brücken, Auslagen für THW/Feuerwehr/DRK usw, Zeitnahme, Bühne und Musik, Verpflegung für Helfer und Teilnehemer, Putzkräfte für Duschen, Müllgebühren, Startnummern, Preise und so weiter und so weiter... liegen wir bei ca. 39000- 40000 Euro. 50% des Betrages tragen die MTB- Freunde Oberharz. Durch das Startgeld kommen aber nur ca. 13500 in die Kasse und für die restlichen 6500 müssen wir bei unseren Sponsoren betteln gehen (Auf diesem Wege: DANKE an Alle die uns unterstützen!) Meistens klappt das ganz gut, so das man +/- Null rauskommt oder 300-400  über bleiben. Die anderen 50% übernimmt die VOBA- Arena, die das Geld aber ebenfalls zum großen Teil über Sponsoren reinholt.
Also auch wenn manche über 28 Startgeld mecker oder auch über die 10 Nachmeldegebühr, wir werden garantiert nicht reich dadurch!
Ansonsten werden wir im nächsen Jahr die Strecke modifizieren und einige Verbesserungen durchführen, Eure Kritiken werden da auf jeden Fall mit berücksichtigt.


----------



## Bergabschieber (4. Juni 2006)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> Es geht hier aber gar nicht darum ob einer als Downhiller zur Welt gekommen ist oder nicht, ich gehöre auch nicht zu den schnellsten, wenn ich aber merke es ist jemand hinter mir den ich aufhalte, mache ich Platz.
> 
> Hi Toschi,
> 
> ...


----------



## Leinetiger (4. Juni 2006)

Das Stück vor der Verpflegungsstation, war zu Fuss mit sicherheit schneller zu erreichen!


----------



## Monday (5. Juni 2006)

Moin,

es hat keiner gesagt, daß die Bergabschieber zu Hause bleiben sollen.

Wie toschi schon geschrieben hat, etwas fair play am kleinen Steilstück wäre nicht schlecht gewesen. In der neuen Bravo wird dieses Thema schön angeheitzt.


----------



## Bergabschieber (5. Juni 2006)

Hi Deister_Biker,

der Artikel in der neuen Ausgabe der Bike hat mich tatsächlich ein bisschen an einige Meinungen hier erinnert- allerdings ging es in Altenau meines Wissens doch nicht ganz so deftig zu, wie in dem Bericht beschrieben (ich war allerdings auch maximal 1x in der Nähe der Spitzengruppe der Lizenzfahrer- nämlich als ich überrundet wurde). Aber es stimmt schon, dass einige Teilnehmer sich m. E. heftig überschätzen und dann tatsächlich mehr andere behindern. Im 35 km Feld war z.B. eine Starter mit nem wunderbaren Gudereit Trecking-Rad. Wollte es zunächst gar nicht glauben, dass er startet. Mit seinen Slicks hatte er natürlich ab der 1. Matschpassage heftige Probleme- Ist aber auch irgendwann ins Ziel gekommen- weiß allerdings nicht, wie er das geschafft hat. Und auf der oben von mir genannten "Gefahrenstelle" hat er tatsächlich auch nur geschoben- und zwar mitten auf der Ideallinie.


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (5. Juni 2006)

Moin!
Also ich wurde auf einem Bergab-Trail von einem Mädel dermassen abgedrängt, daß ich im Gebüsch gelandet bin. Auf mein zurufen "Komme von links" zog sie nach links!? Nach meinem Sturz links neben der Strecke fuhr sie einfach weiter und schaute nur entsetzt. (Das Mädel hatte ein RM Element Team-falls sich jemand angesprochen fühlt...). Hatte natürlich gleich einen Plattfuss, der für mich im Schlamm nicht reparierbar war - hatte meinen Ersatzschlauch 20km nach dem Start verschenkt . Naja, irgendein netter Mitstreiter schenkte mir einen Schlauch (Danke nochmal an dieser Stelle ), leider hatte ich aufgrund des vielen Schlamms im Mantel gleich wieder einen Platten.... Hätte das Mädel mit Schätzungsweise 3km/h auf dem Trail (Hinterrad war permannent blockiert) rechts geschoben, wäre mir das alles nicht passiert. Das Rennen war für mich ab dem Moment gelaufen. Mit ner Airchamp Pro und 2 Patronen kommt man dann nicht mehr weit. 
Fazit:
An alles die Bergab unsicher sind: Bitte am Rand schieben und nicht andere behindern.
mfg
Oettinger_aus_g

P.S.
An das Mädel mit dem RM: Wir sehen uns in Claustahl-Zellerfeld


----------



## Spätzleforce (6. Juni 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> P.S.
> An das Mädel mit dem RM: Wir sehen uns in Claustahl-Zellerfeld




 

Nu reg dich mal wieder ab!

Hast auch mal klein angefangen.

Ach ja, ich fand´s WE klasse 

Frau und Tochter fordern aber für das nächste mal Sonne, Wärme und eine Eisdiele an der Strecke 

Gruß
S.


----------



## ralfathome (6. Juni 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> An alles die Bergab unsicher sind: Bitte am Rand schieben und nicht andere behindern.
> mfg
> Oettinger_aus_g
> 
> ...



 

Gruß ralf


----------



## Wischlappen (6. Juni 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> An das Mädel mit dem RM: Wir sehen uns in Claustahl-Zellerfeld



1. Claust*h*al-Zellerfeld  
2. Was soll das? Das soll doch nicht eine Drohung sein? Ich wär auch da, kannst mir ja dann mal zeigen wie man richtig fährt 


Zum Bergabschieben: Habe selber vor Beginn überlegt, ob ich das runter zur Okersperre wirklich fahren will. Hat sich aber bei dem Adrenalinpegel dann erledigt.
Ich selber habe niemanden erlebt der böswillig keinen Platz gemacht hätte. Haben sich alle sehr fair verhalten, einige sind sogar abgestiegen um Platz zu machen.  Dabei hat sich mein Rufen um unser Kommen zu signalisieren bestimmt nicht immer freundlich angehört.
Die nicht rechtzeitig Platz gemacht haben, waren wohl eher überfordert. Habe dadurch selber den Anschluss an die zwei vor mir Platzierten verloren, war aber nicht schlimm, da sie eh die technisch besseren Fahrer waren und ich spätestens bei der Einfahrt in den Zielbereich keine Schnitte gehabt hätte.

Ist doch toll so ein Event, wo jeder die Möglichkeit hat dran teilzunehmen. Aber mit dem Startblock für die Lizenzfahrer war eine gute Lösung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DAMDAM (6. Juni 2006)

So dann will ich auch mal:

Erstmal vorweg : Ich fand die Veranstaltung gelungen ( Nochmal großes Lob und DANKE an die vielen Helfer !!!) ! Naja das mit der Bikewaschanlage für die "schnelleren" 35 er wurde hier ja schon erwähnt, aber es muß ja auch was zum verbessern bleiben (und solange es nur das ist  ).

Ich kann die ganze Aufregung hier schon ein bißchen nachvollziehen, es gab ein paar Streckenabschnitte mit "Frustpotential" für etwas mehr rennorientiert fahrende Biker, z. B. der letzte kurze aber steile Anstieg, wo viele der etwas langsameren 70er "gemütlich" in 2er Reihen hochschoben und zumindest bei mir auch nach Aufforderung nicht Platz machten( ich entschuldige mich hier nochmal für meinen Kommentar nach dem Vorbeifahren und nehme mal an das die vorangegangene Diskussion nicht ernst gemeint war !), aber das waren Einzelfälle und zum größten Teil war die Veranstaltung sehr fair und es wurde auch fast immer Platz gemacht ! 

Vielleicht läßt der Veranstalter die 70iger ja noch ein bißchen eher starten, damit könnte man die zum Teil aufgetretenen "Überholprobleme" ab der Verpflegungstation ein bißchen entschärfen! Ansonsten wie schon gesagt : " Ihr habt alle mal angefangen und wißt wie ihr bei einem solchen Rennen behandelt werden wollt (sprich : "Nehmt Rücksicht aufeinander !") , nur an manchen Stellen kann man halt keinen Platz machen , ohne sich selber zu gefährden !

Mein Fazit aber bleibt : " Ich werde im nächsten Jahr auch wieder dabei sein !"


----------



## oettinger_aus_g (6. Juni 2006)

> 2. Was soll das? Das soll doch nicht eine Drohung sein? Ich wär auch da, kannst mir ja dann mal zeigen wie man richtig fährt



Das war keine Drohung, sonder mehr Ironisch gemeint. Aber wenn man hier keine Kritik äußern darf, bitte. Werde meine Meinung jetzt für mich behalten. Ein Forum ist ja auch nicht für Meinungen geeignet. 
Tschüss


----------



## Monday (6. Juni 2006)

hey öttinger_aus_g,

ohne den sturz und platten wärst du doch auch nicht schneller gewesen  

so, diskussion beendet, zurück zum tollen event 

off thopic

wer ist denn in biesenrode bzw- clausthal-zellerfeld???


----------



## Wischlappen (6. Juni 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> Das war keine Drohung, sonder mehr Ironisch gemeint. Aber wenn man hier keine Kritik äußern darf, bitte. Werde meine Meinung jetzt für mich behalten. Ein Forum ist ja auch nicht für Meinungen geeignet.
> Tschüss



ok, ok 
hab die Ironie dann wohl nicht mitbekommen, 
 kannst mir aber trotzdem in Clausthal zeigen, wie man richtig fährt 
Und in diesem Sinne


----------



## fatboy (7. Juni 2006)

Moin,

habe an dem letzten Anstieg auch rechts geschoben, das sollte jeder langsamere Fahrer draufhaben, der bei Marathons startet.
Für mich als Flachlandtiroler war das übrigens kein Anstieg, sondern ein Berg 


Ach ja, auf welcher Seite in der "bike" steht was vom Event? Hab nix gefunden...


fatboy


----------



## toschi (7. Juni 2006)

oettinger_aus_g schrieb:
			
		

> ...Auf mein zurufen "Komme von links" zog sie nach links!? Nach meinem Sturz links neben der Strecke fuhr sie einfach weiter und schaute nur entsetzt... Hätte das Mädel mit Schätzungsweise 3km/h auf dem Trail (Hinterrad war permannent blockiert) rechts geschoben, wäre mir das alles nicht passiert...


Genau die Situationen meine ich, es ist uns doch sicher allen schon passiert das die eine oder andere Situation ziemlich brendzlig wird. Ich habe auch schon Teilnehmer umgefahren und bin auch schon umgefahren worden, hinterher fragt man sich allerdings wofür, warum gefährdet man sich oder andere so? Und natürlich auch das mitunter teure Material.
Ich schätze das Mädel mit dem RM war so konzentriert am fahren, klingt etwas lächerlich ist aber bestimmt so, das es Dein Rufen entweder gar nicht oder zu spät gehört hat, geschweige denn sie hat verstanden was Du von ihr willst.
Vielleicht wärst Du mit etwas weniger Speed an Ihr vorbei gekommen und es hätte Dich nur drei Sekunden gekostet, was ist das schon, drei Sekunden oder auch fünf.

Also Mädel mit dem RM, nächstes mal cooler fahren oder schieben und oettinger etwas früher rufen und langsamer vorbeifahren  .

Clausthal ist leider am selben Wochenende wie Bilstein Marathon, der hat mir letztes Jahr wesendlich besser gefallen und ich werde wohl dort antreten.

Trotzdem allen viel Erfolg.


@chris29
ich glaube Ihr müsst noch mal mit Euren Sponsoren und Eurer Gemeinde reden, für solch eine Veranstaltung die Leben in die Bude bringt würde ich weder Platzmiete noch Miete für die Wettkampfstrecken bezahlen. Und wer brauchte die Bühne, die Siegerehrung vom Marathon fand jedenfalls davor statt.


----------



## crasher-mike (12. Juni 2006)

> Nach meinem Sturz links neben der Strecke fuhr sie einfach weiter [...]. Hatte natürlich gleich einen Plattfuss, der [...]



Ein Sturz und "natürlich" gleich nen Plattfuß ???  

Mein Schwager (langdistanz) ist als weniger los war nem Typen begegnet, der vor dem Ziel vorne und hinten die Luft abgelassen und den Rest ins Ziel geschoben hat......  

Auch ne Art sein Misslingen zu entschuldigen...........


Schon etwas länger her, aber nochmal mein Senf dazu:

Hab von unterschiedlichen Leuten gehört, dass sie sich auf der einen Schotterabfahrt ein Gefahrenschild gewünscht hätten, da es relativ schnell wurde und die Kurve sich immer weiter zuzuog. Laut nem Bekannten von mir, sind zwei Fahrer vor ihm aus der Kurve geflogen. 



> Und wer brauchte die Bühne,



Bitte nicht weniger, sonst wirkt das ganze irgendwann so lieblos organisiert wie in Clausthal.

....wobei die Strecke dort schon klasse ist.


----------



## chris29 (12. Juni 2006)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> @chris29
> ich glaube Ihr müsst noch mal mit Euren Sponsoren und Eurer Gemeinde reden, für solch eine Veranstaltung die Leben in die Bude bringt würde ich weder Platzmiete noch Miete für die Wettkampfstrecken bezahlen. Und wer brauchte die Bühne, die Siegerehrung vom Marathon fand jedenfalls davor statt.



Das kann ich dir sagen: Die Band die Samstag gespielt hat und die die Sonntag gespielt hatte. Für die Siegerehrung hätten wir freilich nicht so ein Aufwand betrieben. Es waren ja nicht nur Rennfahrer da, sondern auch deren Angehörige und auch einfach nur Zuschauer.

Ausserdem ist es nicht einfach Sponsoren zu finden oder gar die Stadt um Unterstützung (was sie aber tut!) zu bitten, da die Kassen leer sind gibs hat auch nicht viel. In anderen Gemeinden mag das anders aussehen, die können das dann ja auch sooo viel besser machen, nur tun sie es meistens nicht.
Und der Forst (Wettkampfstrecken) ist das so egal ob unsrere Veranstaltung stattfindet oder nicht, die sind NICHT auf uns angewiesen, im Gegenteil, wir machen denen ganz schön Arbeit (Windbruch beseitigen usw.)

Aber ich denke die konstruktiven Kritiken werden wir gerne aufnehmen und es im nächsten Jahr besser machen (oder zumindest versuchen)


----------

